# Morehampton Clinic vs SIMS clinic (DUBLIN)?



## calicat (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello all

I am a neewbie to the site. TTC for the past year with the Morehampton Clinic (donor sperm) - 7 times IUI no luck.
All tests thus far are normal (whatever that may mean), no history of pregnancies and 38 years old (husband had vc many moons ago). This seems like a gynae  striptease LOL!

Felt that Morehampton were v friendly but not too hot on the monitoring / pushing for accuracy/ scanning which may well be needed at this stage in my life- maybe because it is a non profit enterprise? Considering the SIMS clinic in dundrum (first consultation in a week) but a bit worried about the American Style of clinic as business enterprise as well as the drugs

Also aiming to see Karen Costigan in August  (for acupuncture treatment, hopefully ovulation tracking as well).

Do any of you good women have experience of either clinic and any suggestions re: how to choose (ie return to Morehampton with detailed follicle tracking in tow or embark on new specialist route at SIMS?  


Such a relief to find a site I can contact- nobody knows what  this is about until you are bang in the middle of pee sticks, data monitoring and that terrible rumble of AF


Many thanks

Calicat


----------



## Jonty (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi

Just my experience.  SIMS not very good at all and very very money orientated. We had many mistakes in our treatment, not nice when paying such a huge amount of money. 

Suggest HARI clinic in Dublin, CLane heard these are great.  We left SIMS.  Not happy with their performance.


----------



## neena (Jun 8, 2009)

I love sims. have moved there from merrion, which was disgraceful. really terrible. stay well away!

i don't know anything at all about the morehampton, don't know anyone who has been there, so i can't offer much in the way of comparison. i'd say go for your appointment and talk them through everything you have been unsure about. they should give you a straight answer about what they'll be willing to do. also, you should make sure they will do the things you want, given the amount of money you're paying you should be able to ask for tracking etc. i don't know how they go about all that kind of stuff, we went to them a fair way along the process so we were already ready to start ivf.

good luck with it!


----------



## calicat (Jul 1, 2009)

Hiya

So sorry to hear of your experience- I'd looked at HARI and the prob is they don't seem to offer sperm donor. But then again website seems a little out of date so will check (as well as CLANE)

Certainly feel I need to do my homework before I attend initial meeting

Thanks for responding and hope you are doing OK

Calicat



Geraghty said:


> Hi
> 
> Just my experience. SIMS not very good at all and very very money orientated. We had many mistakes in our treatment, not nice when paying such a huge amount of money.
> 
> Suggest HARI clinic in Dublin, CLane heard these are great. We left SIMS. Not happy with their performance.


----------



## calicat (Jul 1, 2009)

neena said:


> I love sims. have moved there from merrion, which was disgraceful. really terrible. stay well away!
> 
> i don't know anything at all about the morehampton, don't know anyone who has been there, so i can't offer much in the way of comparison. i'd say go for your appointment and talk them through everything you have been unsure about. they should give you a straight answer about what they'll be willing to do. also, you should make sure they will do the things you want, given the amount of money you're paying you should be able to ask for tracking etc. i don't know how they go about all that kind of stuff, we went to them a fair way along the process so we were already ready to start ivf.
> 
> good luck with it!


Hiya Neena

Many thanks for the response- and I'm sorry that merrion were not impressive. I'm certainly going to do all my homework before going to SIMS for initial consultation- I'm glad that you found them helpful and informative. Their statistics seem very impressive. Do you mind if I ask you whether you experienced close monitoring when undergoing IUI? Regardless - I wish you all the bestest of luck for the next months- can see that you are about to start a cycle.

Good thoughts and take care

Calicat


----------



## neena (Jun 8, 2009)

hi calicat, have answered this elsewhere but don't really know what you mean by close monitoring. how many scans? i had a scan every other day from cd11 i think... not that that did any good, as they still missed my ovulation by choosing to do the iui on cd17, even though i told them it was going to be too late. and it was.


----------



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

have been to Clane good but overworked and they are too slow diagnosing probs, Hari are not altogether the friendliest and have made mistakes with us. I am currently at Sims they are more expensive but service is great if a little hurried. There is a lovely english dr there who specialises in immunological pros and he has helped us greatly.
Jo


----------

